# Congrats to all the swordie slayers



## FishnFrfun (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for your grerat reports. As I type this there are several big longline boats gearing up to fish for swordies on the Texas coast as a direct result of your reports. I'm sure most of you don't remember when the commercial guys first moved in in the late 70's. We had a nice fishery then and the com's wiped it out by the early 80's. If you don't think it will happen again, just sit back and watch. It used to irritate me to know end to hear those com boys braggin on the SSB at night about how many blues they killed on their last set just to recover their gear and 3 dollar hook. I know there have been longliners out there for a quite a while, but they weren't fishing for swordfish. They were fishing for tuna! Now let the carnage begin!!!

GET TIGHT SUCKAS


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Welcome to 2cool. Thanks for the amazingly insightful report.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

It would be ignorant for anyone to think that those commercial boys aren't watching this forum or any other forum that people post pictures and reports on. Hey it's free information and you don't even have to create a username/password for this site. And you know we're telling the truth...or some form of it. 
I haven't posted a report in awhile on this site. At first it was the junior wardens. Now it's morons with 15 miles of gear that will do all they can to wipe out our fishery... It couldn't be held secret forever...good as time as any for those halfbreeds to go rape our waters. I guess so anyone....heck we helped them. A subscription to Hilton's and this site would help them tremendously. "Look, let's go set on these spots over by the hilltops. People been getting tight suckers over thar." 

So I hope everyone liked getting tight suckers because now the joke is on the rec. guys...whether we participated in letting the cat errr sword out of the bag or not. 

Life goes on. Hope there's still some left for us rec guys to catch. We'll go check it out...just to make sure.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yep, swordfish will be next on the NMFS list here in the GOM. Probably Tilefish also. Sometimes we are our own worst enemy.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Wish there was something we could do to prevent the proliferation of long line boats off the Texas coast. 

Brandon


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Well you know what time it is..*

:work:sad4sm:work:sad4sm:work:

SNIP SNIP BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!! Go get TIGHT SUCKAS!!! While you can.... Make sure you have all the proper tools when you go 

:texasflag


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Chase This! said:


> Wish there was something we could do to prevent the proliferation of long line boats off the Texas coast.
> 
> Brandon


X2 on that!!!!!!!! But since when do they ever listen to what the sports fisherman has to say?? And when they are all gone it will be us REC boys fault.. Like I said take the proper tools out there with ya boys...


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I used the same post to learn there were Swordfish that I could sportfish for. If it wasn't for those post I would have never caught one. So it's hard for me to complain about Brett showing us the way. Write your congressman to pressure quotas on the longliners like Florida has.


----------



## rooney (Dec 14, 2007)

FishnFrfun said:


> Hey guys, thanks for your grerat reports. As I type this there are several big longline boats gearing up to fish for swordies on the Texas coast as a direct result of your reports. I'm sure most of you don't remember when the commercial guys first moved in in the late 70's. We had a nice fishery then and the com's wiped it out by the early 80's. If you don't think it will happen again, just sit back and watch. It used to irritate me to know end to hear those com boys braggin on the SSB at night about how many blues they killed on their last set just to recover their gear and 3 dollar hook. I know there have been longliners out there for a quite a while, but they weren't fishing for swordfish. They were fishing for tuna! Now let the carnage begin!!!
> 
> GET TIGHT SUCKAS


 Could not agree with you more, hold on for the ride.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Shouldn't even give you the satisfaction of a repy but I will later ... Love your first post .... Ignorance can't be help but I'm sure you will convince some stupid sole you know what your talking about... Capt. Ahab


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

DRILHER said:


> I used the same post to learn there were Swordfish that I could sportfish for. If it wasn't for those post I would have never caught one. So it's hard for me to complain about Brett showing us the way. Write your congressman to pressure quotas on the longliners like Florida has.


That is naive! When has a congressmen EVER done something to help someone not represented by a strong lobbyist!?!?!?!

See ya!!!

Rob C


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Before I was even able to get out there and get tight


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Holden has done more for swordfishing in Texas than any other person alive. His generosity in teaching recs and donating to the needy is without question and beyond anything most would ever do. I appreciate all he has done and thank him to no end for it.

However, I would not be ready to rail on the OP because what he has said is indeed true. Any time you point out a new or emerging or recovered fishery to the coms you are in for real trouble. They will come from all over the world to international waters and rape the resource. Always have and always will.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Breeding grounds in GOM*

We need to catch 1 that has roe & document it, then call the tree huggers n, it worked n Florida.


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

How about this wind?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

First off 2cool fishing is a sight to discuss fishing I thought ... The reason I started swordfishing is because they said there were none left ... If you think these guys have learned about swordfish on 2cool fishing and come running why are they leaving the fish where they are at... I will say this what I have learned and I am very proud of is how to catch swords and doing that have caught more than anyone in the time frame we are doing it in... I can say don't think these guys are going to wack your swords keep an open mind and see if my Numbers go down... Don't think so buddy LOL... Here is one for ya... What we have learned about swords is where they live, what and when they eat, how deep on what moons and tides they feed on , where the bait goes whit different current, where the small ones live to catch alot and where the big ones are hiding on the front and the back of the moon.. We have to turn in our fish to the government and who do they tell where the fish are... These guys if they were or are coming would be chasing there tails just like they always do catching there few swords mostly small... The news I have heard from some pretty good sorces is Long liners are here the same ones that have been here most of their gear is 25-25 years old... They really are not very impressed with the 3.00 a bl average Yes 3.00 a lb average  that the Swords bring them... Why would everyone start coming here for 3 bucks a lb when they can target your tuna for 2 and 3 times that much and easier to catch... The boats i Florida have plenty of swords there with out running the distance and getting half the money figghting the Gulf weather. Oh forgot these boats are not the 150 footers everyone has in their minds they are more like small shrin=mp boats full of little people LOL...Now lets see Run 100 miles in sloppy seas, get half to 1/3 of the money for your catch, and think your going to catch as many as the Booby Trap LMAO.... All you need to worry about is if I quit selling roofs and start Swordfishing for a living my new posting friend :slimer:.... Small minds work in funny ways bro think outside the box for a second... Now lets go to second grade on this... Japan doesn't like Swordfish so they focus on Tuna.. The Swordfish that is caught here is sold here the japanese like TUNA so your longline friends catch all the tuna and sell some to you and ship the rest to Japan.. The US Fishing market is a Japanese Market :/.... If anyone is worried about swords and longliners here they are completely lost... Not dumb but un informed... Did yall know I don't think the US has ever come even withing 40% of ever filling their quota on swords? Did you know that rec fisherman don't and have never even acounted for more than like 1% of the swordfish quota? Who thinks there is more swords in Texas than Florida? same fish we are just a dead end  Do you really think this longliner you heard about looked in a magazine or on 2 cool and said YIPPPPPEEEEE let go get rich in Texas ... Even if more ever come than are already hear you don't know about they arn't me buddy LOL... If you would like I could give some info out that would be pretty nasty but so far we just give enough info to get everyone tight that doesn't have the time to put in.... Fuel is expensive and 2cool is a great way to learn for the guys that only fish 10-15 days a year to figure out how to catch the fish of a life time without spending their kids collage money to do it !!! Less looking more catching bro.... Hear it is They have always been here ,they always will be here, Swordfish doesn't freeze well and gets fishy, it full of mercury, they can't fish for them where they live and make money, Most don't know where they live they just catch fish the way they always have, most are to lazy to catch the numbers you are so worried about, the boats are not big enough to hold the damaging numbers, You think because I catch 200-300 swords this year everyone is ... Now come on dude .... Im planning on having a couple of 40-50 fish trips this year and with what we have learned I could do it here, Florida, Cayman I, Mexico, lousiana... Its not the game now its the player we are talking about go ahead and hate the player this time my first 50 fish post will be for you.... GET TIGHT SUCKA... There is alot more to offer but Im threw.. Got ya thru the 2nd grade here anyway now go back to talking about how the fish you know nothing about is going to be so hard to find :headknock Maybe for you LOL.. That was fun Capt. Ahab REMEBER BUDDY THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX kisssm


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm just scared to death of the day Capt. Ahab starts posting in Spanish and we get even more of the Mexican panga fleet coming up to Mud Lump to "Get Tight, Sucka".


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Unbound said:


> I'm just scared to death of the day Capt. Ahab starts posting in Spanish and we get even more of the Mexican panga fleet coming up to Mud Lump to "Get Tight, Sucka".


Or in English!!!

Rob C


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Now why did ya have to go and make him mad?????

Now every dang sword in gulf will have a sore lip.:fishy:


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> first off 2cool fishing is a sight to discuss fishing i thought :d... The reason i started swordfishing is because they said there were none left ... If you think these guys have learned about swordfish on 2cool fishing and come running why are they leaving the fish where they are at... I will say this what i have learned and i am very proud of is how to catch swords and doing that have caught more than anyone in the time frame we are doing it in... I can say don't think these guys are going to wack your swords keep an open mind and see if my numbers go down... Don't think so buddy lol... Here is one for ya... What we have learned about swords is where they live, what and when they eat, how deep on what moons and tides they feed on , where the bait goes whit different current, where the small ones live to catch alot and where the big ones are hiding on the front and the back of the moon.. We have to turn in our fish to the government and who do they tell where the fish are... These guys if they were or are coming would be chasing there tails just like they always do catching there few swords mostly small... The news i have heard from some pretty good sorces is long liners are here the same ones that have been here most of their gear is 25-25 years old... They really are not very impressed with the 3.00 a bl average yes 3.00 a lb average  That the swords bring them... Why would everyone start coming here for 3 bucks a lb when they can target your tuna for 2 and 3 times that much and easier to catch... The boats i florida have plenty of swords there with out running the distance and getting half the money figghting the gulf weather. Oh forgot these boats are not the 150 footers everyone has in their minds they are more like small shrin=mp boats full of little people lol...now lets see run 100 miles in sloppy seas, get half to 1/3 of the money for your catch, and think your going to catch as many as the booby trap lmao.... All you need to worry about is if i quit selling roofs and start swordfishing for a living my new posting friend :slimer:.... Small minds work in funny ways bro think outside the box for a second... Now lets go to second grade on this... Japan doesn't like swordfish so they focus on tuna.. The swordfish that is caught here is sold here the japanese like tuna so your longline friends catch all the tuna and sell some to you and ship the rest to japan.. The us fishing market is a japanese market :/.... If anyone is worried about swords and longliners here they are completely lost... Not dumb but un informed... Did yall know i don't think the us has ever come even withing 40% of ever filling their quota on swords? Did you know that rec fisherman don't and have never even acounted for more than like 1% of the swordfish quota? Who thinks there is more swords in texas than florida? Same fish we are just a dead end  Do you really think this longliner you heard about looked in a magazine or on 2 cool and said yipppppeeeee let go get rich in texas ... Even if more ever come than are already hear you don't know about they arn't me buddy lol... If you would like i could give some info out that would be pretty nasty but so far we just give enough info to get everyone tight that doesn't have the time to put in.... Fuel is expensive and 2cool is a great way to learn for the guys that only fish 10-15 days a year to figure out how to catch the fish of a life time without spending their kids collage money to do it !!! Less looking more catching bro.... Hear it is they have always been here ,they always will be here, swordfish doesn't freeze well and gets fishy, it full of mercury, they can't fish for them where they live and make money, most don't know where they live they just catch fish the way they always have, most are to lazy to catch the numbers you are so worried about, the boats are not big enough to hold the damaging numbers, you think because i catch 200-300 swords this year everyone is ... Now come on dude :d.... Im planning on having a couple of 40-50 fish trips this year and with what we have learned i could do it here, florida, cayman i, mexico, lousiana... Its not the game now its the player we are talking about go ahead and hate the player this time my first 50 fish post will be for you.... Get tight sucka... There is alot more to offer but im threw.. Got ya thru the 2nd grade here anyway now go back to talking about how the fish you know nothing about is going to be so hard to find :headknock maybe for you lol.. That was fun capt. Ahab remeber buddy think outside the box kisssm


get tight sucka!!!!!!!!!

Well put brotha.

Tom


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Ouch!!!*



wacker said:


> Now why did ya have to go and make him mad?????
> 
> Now every dang sword in gulf will have a sore lip.:fishy:


That is pretty funny but true!
A couple of 40 or 50 fish trips!!!!!!!
Talk about GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!!!!!!!!!!:slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

So much fail in the original post. The only thing I think of when others blame Rec fishermen for intrusion of commercial fishermen is ignorance. Its a failure to recognize the actual facts as to the process of how commercial fishermen track catch history and landings. To think that the LL's have been glued to 2cool for the last 2 years, tallying up Sword catches is absurd. To think that LL's have friends from down here that have convinced them based on "Internet reports" that they should invest millions of dollars in a LL operation because of a fishing forum is laughable. To try to take out you're anger and blame on people such as Brett who have provided help to others at no cost to them selves is....pathetic and very convenient. It's easy to see a couple LL boats coming down here and out of anger and frustration try to find someone to blame. For so many people on this board, who think that every fish ever caught out of Texas was posted on here and that the state of our fishery revolves around the reports that come up on here, it seems very convenient to start attacking the people who have had great success, posted there catches and done nothing more than share it with others on here. And this brings me back to the ignorance factor. If you start throwing out accusations (some personal) in a public forum based on a a theory that makes sense only because it's convenient and popular, and then fail to understand and acknowledge actual facts on how a process works....You have now turned your ignorance into full blown logic fail. As has been stated before, swordfish catches must be reported. Everytime you go out and kill a swordfish in the gulf or Atlantic, you have to report a vessel number and catch. This is a system that has been in place for many years. It's also the Law. commercial guys know this and use this system constantly to track catch landings and figure out what areas to target. When a vessel reports a catch it's not to hard to figure out where that fish was caught. They don't need 2cool or any other website to figure out where swordfish are currently being landed. All they need is computer access to the catch data and enough braincells to figure out what port the vessel is out of and Bingo!! Comms have been doing this for years and is the reason they have started to come this way. I hate commercial LL's as much as anyone and hate what they do to other species as well.....but Like it or not, the comms will allways know where and how many fish are being caught, with or without sites like these. To blame commercial intrusion on a few guy posting up swordfish reports and offering tips on here is weak and reeks of impulsive ignorance. Understand facts, then make up you're mind.... Then get back on the water and catch some fish.

Grant


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Got invited to go and fish New Zealand on a nice fellas boat this summer where rec boats are catching more 500+ lbers than anywhere in the world but don't think I would even think about that because its the Biggest Longline Swordfishery in the world for what 50 years sad3sm Prob killed all the stripe marlin and swords.. I think we all know who our Internet Cowboy here is  with his first post or new name trying to stir the pot ... Sorry we were moving into the 3rd grade trane of thought with this response I was going to save the 3rd grade for tomorrow :headknock.. It is time to GET TIGHT SUCKAS  Capt. Ahab


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

aggieangler09 said:


> So much fail in the original post. The only thing I think of when others blame Rec fishermen for intrusion of commercial fishermen is ignorance. Its a failure to recognize the actual facts as to the process of how commercial fishermen track catch history and landings. To think that the LL's have been glued to 2cool for the last 2 years, tallying up Sword catches is absurd. To think that LL's have friends from down here that have convinced them based on "Internet reports" that they should invest millions of dollars in a LL operation because of a fishing forum is laughable. To try to take out you're anger and blame on people such as Brett who have provided help to others at no cost to them selves is....pathetic and very convenient. It's easy to see a couple LL boats coming down here and out of anger and frustration try to find someone to blame. For so many people on this board, who think that every fish ever caught out of Texas was posted on here and that the state of our fishery revolves around the reports that come up on here, it seems very convenient to start attacking the people who have had great success, posted there catches and done nothing more than share it with others on here. And this brings me back to the ignorance factor. If you start throwing out accusations (some personal) in a public forum based on a a theory that makes sense only because it's convenient and popular, and then fail to understand and acknowledge actual facts on how a process works....You have now turned your ignorance into full blown logic fail. As has been stated before, swordfish catches must be reported. Everytime you go out and kill a swordfish in the gulf or Atlantic, you have to report a vessel number and catch. This is a system that has been in place for many years. It's also the Law. commercial guys know this and use this system constantly to track catch landings and figure out what areas to target. When a vessel reports a catch it's not to hard to figure out where that fish was caught. They don't need 2cool or any other website to figure out where swordfish are currently being landed. All they need is computer access to the catch data and enough braincells to figure out what port the vessel is out of and Bingo!! Comms have been doing this for years and is the reason they have started to come this way. I hate commercial LL's as much as anyone and hate what they do to other species as well.....but Like it or not, the comms will allways know where and how many fish are being caught, with or without sites like these. To blame commercial intrusion on a few guy posting up swordfish reports and offering tips on here is weak and reeks of impulsive ignorance. Understand facts, then make up you're mind.... Then get back on the water and catch some fish.
> 
> Grant


Sums up what everyone wants to say regardless of species...well put. It is assinine to think (no matter how much people may hate what they do) that these true old salts, longliners, commercial guys etc. are actually sitting behind a computer trying to figure out where to fish next. And as stated before, not everyone that fishes and catches post their catch on this forum or any other.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

aggieangler09 said:


> So much fail in the original post. The only thing I think of when others blame Rec fishermen for intrusion of commercial fishermen is ignorance. Its a failure to recognize the actual facts as to the process of how commercial fishermen track catch history and landings. To think that the LL's have been glued to 2cool for the last 2 years, tallying up Sword catches is absurd. To think that LL's have friends from down here that have convinced them based on "Internet reports" that they should invest millions of dollars in a LL operation because of a fishing forum is laughable. To try to take out you're anger and blame on people such as Brett who have provided help to others at no cost to them selves is....pathetic and very convenient. It's easy to see a couple LL boats coming down here and out of anger and frustration try to find someone to blame. For so many people on this board, who think that every fish ever caught out of Texas was posted on here and that the state of our fishery revolves around the reports that come up on here, it seems very convenient to start attacking the people who have had great success, posted there catches and done nothing more than share it with others on here. And this brings me back to the ignorance factor. If you start throwing out accusations (some personal) in a public forum based on a a theory that makes sense only because it's convenient and popular, and then fail to understand and acknowledge actual facts on how a process works....You have now turned your ignorance into full blown logic fail. As has been stated before, swordfish catches must be reported. Everytime you go out and kill a swordfish in the gulf or Atlantic, you have to report a vessel number and catch. This is a system that has been in place for many years. It's also the Law. commercial guys know this and use this system constantly to track catch landings and figure out what areas to target. When a vessel reports a catch it's not to hard to figure out where that fish was caught. They don't need 2cool or any other website to figure out where swordfish are currently being landed. All they need is computer access to the catch data and enough braincells to figure out what port the vessel is out of and Bingo!! Comms have been doing this for years and is the reason they have started to come this way. I hate commercial LL's as much as anyone and hate what they do to other species as well.....but Like it or not, the comms will allways know where and how many fish are being caught, with or without sites like these. To blame commercial intrusion on a few guy posting up swordfish reports and offering tips on here is weak and reeks of impulsive ignorance. Understand facts, then make up you're mind.... Then get back on the water and catch some fish.
> 
> Grant


 Nice post Grant... If everyone only knew how many swords are out there... Jaws would be hitting the ground... Thats here and everywhere they are in all oceans... Well put young man.. Thats why people look up to you at the dock even at such a young age you have gained a perfesional respect though out the Sportfishing comunity.... Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Nice post Grant... If everyone only knew how many swords are out there... Jaws would be hitting the ground... Thats here and everywhere they are in all oceans... Well put young man.. Thats why people look up to you at the dock even at such a young age you have gained a perfesional respect though out the Sportfishing comunity.... Thanks Capt. Ahab


Yes, he was very helpful and informative at the seminar. Enjoyed talking to him. Keep doing what you do Mr. Holden, thanks for the info and great reports. If you ever decide to take your grand slam vid off of youtube, please PM me first so I can download it. It has gotten me through alot of days at the office.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Got invited to go and fish New Zealand on a nice fellas boat this summer where rec boats are catching more 500+ lbers than anywhere in the world but don't think I would even think about that because its the Biggest Longline Swordfishery in the world for what 50 years sad3sm Prob killed all the stripe marlin and swords.. I think we all know who our Internet Cowboy here is  with his first post or new name trying to stir the pot ... Sorry we were moving into the 3rd grade trane of thought with this response I was going to save the 3rd grade for tomorrow :headknock.. It is time to GET TIGHT SUCKAS  Capt. Ahab


Yeah, why would the LL's want to come here any way, there arn't any truly big swords in the Gulf any ways. LOL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

StarlinMarlin said:


> Yeah, why would the LL's want to come here any way, there arn't any truly big swords in the Gulf any ways. LOL


 Ya I keep hearing that ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

90 to 100 mile runs each way and 5 dollar a gallon diesel will hopefully have the desired effect on the guys trying to turn a profit. I'm guessing it won't slow most of us recs down because we are out there to have fun....not pay the light bill.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> First off 2cool fishing is a sight to discuss fishing I thought ... The reason I started swordfishing is because they said there were none left ... If you think these guys have learned about swordfish on 2cool fishing and come running why are they leaving the fish where they are at... I will say this what I have learned and I am very proud of is how to catch swords and doing that have caught more than anyone in the time frame we are doing it in... I can say don't think these guys are going to wack your swords keep an open mind and see if my Numbers go down... Don't think so buddy LOL... Here is one for ya... What we have learned about swords is where they live, what and when they eat, how deep on what moons and tides they feed on , where the bait goes whit different current, where the small ones live to catch alot and where the big ones are hiding on the front and the back of the moon.. We have to turn in our fish to the government and who do they tell where the fish are... These guys if they were or are coming would be chasing there tails just like they always do catching there few swords mostly small... The news I have heard from some pretty good sorces is Long liners are here the same ones that have been here most of their gear is 25-25 years old... They really are not very impressed with the 3.00 a bl average Yes 3.00 a lb average  that the Swords bring them... Why would everyone start coming here for 3 bucks a lb when they can target your tuna for 2 and 3 times that much and easier to catch... The boats i Florida have plenty of swords there with out running the distance and getting half the money figghting the Gulf weather. Oh forgot these boats are not the 150 footers everyone has in their minds they are more like small shrin=mp boats full of little people LOL...Now lets see Run 100 miles in sloppy seas, get half to 1/3 of the money for your catch, and think your going to catch as many as the Booby Trap LMAO.... All you need to worry about is if I quit selling roofs and start Swordfishing for a living my new posting friend :slimer:.... Small minds work in funny ways bro think outside the box for a second... Now lets go to second grade on this... Japan doesn't like Swordfish so they focus on Tuna.. The Swordfish that is caught here is sold here the japanese like TUNA so your longline friends catch all the tuna and sell some to you and ship the rest to Japan.. The US Fishing market is a Japanese Market :/.... If anyone is worried about swords and longliners here they are completely lost... Not dumb but un informed... Did yall know I don't think the US has ever come even withing 40% of ever filling their quota on swords? Did you know that rec fisherman don't and have never even acounted for more than like 1% of the swordfish quota? Who thinks there is more swords in Texas than Florida? same fish we are just a dead end  Do you really think this longliner you heard about looked in a magazine or on 2 cool and said YIPPPPPEEEEE let go get rich in Texas ... Even if more ever come than are already hear you don't know about they arn't me buddy LOL... If you would like I could give some info out that would be pretty nasty but so far we just give enough info to get everyone tight that doesn't have the time to put in.... Fuel is expensive and 2cool is a great way to learn for the guys that only fish 10-15 days a year to figure out how to catch the fish of a life time without spending their kids collage money to do it !!! Less looking more catching bro.... Hear it is They have always been here ,they always will be here, Swordfish doesn't freeze well and gets fishy, it full of mercury, they can't fish for them where they live and make money, Most don't know where they live they just catch fish the way they always have, most are to lazy to catch the numbers you are so worried about, the boats are not big enough to hold the damaging numbers, You think because I catch 200-300 swords this year everyone is ... Now come on dude .... Im planning on having a couple of 40-50 fish trips this year and with what we have learned I could do it here, Florida, Cayman I, Mexico, lousiana... Its not the game now its the player we are talking about go ahead and hate the player this time my first 50 fish post will be for you.... GET TIGHT SUCKA... There is alot more to offer but Im threw.. Got ya thru the 2nd grade here anyway now go back to talking about how the fish you know nothing about is going to be so hard to find :headknock Maybe for you LOL.. That was fun Capt. Ahab REMEBER BUDDY THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX kisssm


It's an interesting day in which someone with so much $$$ can be so illiterate.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

FishnFrfun said:


> Hey guys, thanks for your grerat reports. As I type this there are several big longline boats gearing up to fish for swordies on the Texas coast as a direct result of your reports. I'm sure most of you don't remember when the commercial guys first moved in in the late 70's. We had a nice fishery then and the com's wiped it out by the early 80's. It used to irritate me to know end to hear those com boys braggin on the SSB at night about how many blues they killed on their last set just to recover their gear and 3 dollar hook.
> 
> :walkingsm-aka-plynWMyPud,:walkingsm
> 
> ...


----------



## FishnFrfun (Apr 17, 2012)

It seems that I must have hit a nerve. I didn't personally attack ANYONE! I posted this just to let you know what I've heard and seen around a few commercial docks recently. I personally don't care if you catch 100 in a trip, and if ya do, good on ya. Holden this post isn't about you, although, it sounds from your post that everything is about you. This is about a fishery. And I'm not just talking about swordfish. The biggest reason we have limits on blue marlin, white marlin and sailfish now, is because they were slaughtered by long liners in the 80's as incidental bycatch. I can assure you that the age by my handle isn't a reflection of my experience and I HAVE been around since the early 70's to see several gulf fisheries get crushed by commercial fishing. So take a deep breath and go to your third grade class Mr. Holden, I'm not trying to bust your bubble, I'm just letting everyone know on the same media that you use to brag about your mastery over the fishery. The coms are coming and they will do the same thing they did in the late 70's!!!!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Dude if you think for one second that Johnny Walker isn't at least three steps ahead of anyone on this board you are a fool. The fish are recovering and that is what is bringing the coms. LOL like Jonny is sitting around looking at 2cool to find out what is going on with the fishery. Too funny.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

FishnFrfun said:


> It seems that I must have hit a nerve. I didn't personally attack ANYONE! I posted this just to let you know what I've heard and seen around a few commercial docks recently. I personally don't care if you catch 100 in a trip, and if ya do, good on ya. Holden this post isn't about you, although, it sounds from your post that everything is about you. This is about a fishery. And I'm not just talking about swordfish. The biggest reason we have limits on blue marlin, white marlin and sailfish now, is because they were slaughtered by long liners in the 80's as incidental bycatch. I can assure you that the age by my handle isn't a reflection of my experience and I HAVE been around since the early 70's to see several gulf fisheries get crushed by commercial fishing. So take a deep breath and go to your third grade class Mr. Holden, I'm not trying to bust your bubble, I'm just letting everyone know on the same media that you use to brag about your mastery over the fishery. The coms are coming and they will do the same thing they did in the late 70's!!!!


Seemed personal when you ended in GET TIGHT SUCKAS. Oh well off for 2 weeks time to go GET TIGHT SUCKAS


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Ahab you need your own fishing show!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

With all the personal issues aside, Swordfish and tuna have always belonged to the comm sector. 

There are only so many PLL permits in the US and they have and will always fish so nothing new. When the majority of the LLs (the big boy's)were kicked out of the gulf it took them 2 weeks to show up in California were the fish are bigger and the market is closer.

With the advent of rubber hooks that are supposed to reduce BFT bycatch some may come back but that is just the way it is and there is really nothing we can do about it. Ticks me off to no end to know that a PLL can put giant BFTs in there hold in the gulf and we recs cant touch one. Not very fair is it?They took your snapper, tuna, grouper, and swords a long time ago to get used to it.

Those rubber hooks are what allowed them back not sum Rec sucka with a express.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

DRILHER said:


> Seemed personal when you ended in GET TIGHT SUCKAS. Oh well off for 2 weeks time to go GET TIGHT SUCKAS


That is what I got out of it myself.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Wait, so can you catch swords trolling behind headboats? I have a 6/0 Senator on a surf rod filled with braid


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

i've heard that a bridled juvenile red snapper makes the best sword bait!


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Long liners will wipe out the swords like we have red snapper and you see clearly how endangered they are lol

Get tight and stay tight suckaaaa


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

wacker said:


> With all the personal issues aside, Swordfish and tuna have always belonged to the comm sector.
> 
> There are only so many PLL permits in the US and they have and will always fish so nothing new. When the majority of the LLs (the big boy's)were kicked out of the gulf it took them 2 weeks to show up in California were the fish are bigger and the market is closer.
> 
> ...


Well spoken and like it or not we actually need comms or most folks would never taste a bite. I try very hard to fill my freezer every year with venison and fish that comes from my own hands but chasing dollars, weather and family requirements often say otherwise. So heaven forbid but I do in fact contribute to the collapse of fisheries world wide with the occasional purchase @ Kroger.

Bad mouthing or finger pointing at the Booby Trap team is plain silly. I see a skipper and crew that has worked their *** off to develop a rec fishery and understand a species that is largely elusive to most of us mosquito fleeters. Brazo zulu to you Brett and company.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

The commercials are going to be here regardless of 2cool, Brett or anyone else. They have fished in every ocean, what makes anyone think the gulf would be off limits to them. I wish they'd all go away too from every ocean. But to blame it on postings on here is not going to do anything but put more attention on the problem, for the benefit of the LL. I see no need for personal attacks on anyone as helping, just makes it worse. I think Boobytrap has done nothing but teach the rest of us how to fish. Didn't someone take the time to teach you how to fish? They did not teach the LL how to fish. No. Posting pictures and videos of your catches is a time honored tradition of fishing and hunting. Like Wacker said, and I agree, swordfish and tuna have long been targeted, long before any of us were born. They'll be around long after we are gone too.


----------



## FishnFrfun (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry guys I didn't know that you had such thin skin. I also didn't know that "get tight suckas" was trade marked, nor did I know that it was an insult to anyone. From the reading I've done I thought that it was a common fraise on here. I simply stated what I have heard on some local docks on the Texas coast. I specifically heard one captain say "we'll show those sportfish boys on the internet how to really catch swordfish".You say that they can look at landing reports and find out all they need to know, well landing reports only show what was brought to the dock, reports on here show how many fish are really out there. You talk about them having to run 100 miles to fish and the price of fuel, in other places they run 5 times that far to fish a current rip and pay a lot more for fuel than they will pay here. I know that the post on here aren't the only reason they are coming but it is a key contributor. And my main point that keeps getting missed here isn't even about swordfish, it's about the deep water fishery as a whole, bill fish in general along with wahoo and dolphin. This fishery definitely isn't a new one just discovered in the last couple of years. We caught em when I was a deckhand in the 70's but we didn't have the internet to brag about it nor did we have boats that cruised at 30 knots that could fish for 4 or 5 days without coming in to refuel. I'm really not tryin to sound like I have a fight to pick with anyone in particular unless they want to do harm to a fishery that has come to thrive again. I'm just tryin to let y'all know what's coming, because it has before and those boys didn't have nearly as good equipment or access to the currents and weather as they do now! So if you want to speak out and protect someone, speak out and protect the species you love to catch. And, yes I did learn to fish from some incredible captains that I worked for in my younger days and then developed my own techniques that have served me quite well thru the years. And I'm not trying to bash ANYONE on here, but a few of you took it the wrong way. Just head the warning and speak loudly to protect what you love because if you don't the coms WILL take it very quickly!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree. Personal feelings aside, the bigger issue here is the pelagic fishery as a whole.

I just got back from Costa Rica yesterday and it is sickening to see the longliners out there. We are not seeing as many there as we did a few years back which is the good news. We found an area holding a ton of bait and ended up trolling the area for a few hours and all of that time we were right next to a longline set. I am really glad we never got close enough to see what was hung up on it because I probably would have puked.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no the Makos are coming !!! They can legaly catch, kill and eat all the swordfish and blue marlin they can catch... The word is out there are some swords being caught in Texas and the Makos are coming in full force!!! Hurry and catch what you can there will be none soon... This mako was on 2cool yesterday looking for numbers to catch his next sword ... We are dooooomed! These makos know what they are doing and they are here by the thousands def the end of the Blue Marlin and Swords  Capt. Ahab 























__________________


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

If yall woulda payed attention at the seminar, ya would know the longliners wont be catchin many if any biguns. they go deep, eat deep, and stay deep, wallowin in the mud like the piggy slobs they are. i agree with brett on this issue!

oh and i learned that brett hates Hake!


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Oh no the Makos are coming !!! They can legaly catch, kill and eat all the swordfish and blue marlin they can catch... The word is out there are some swords being caught in Texas and the Makos are coming in full force!!! Hurry and catch what you can there will be none soon... This mako was on 2cool yesterday looking for numbers to catch his next sword ... We are dooooomed! These makos know what they are doing and they are here by the thousands def the end of the Blue Marlin and Swords  Capt. Ahab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brett on your next trip drop of Ricks books over the side so the devil makos will have some numbers for snapper as surely the last sword in the gulf will feel the gaff the end of the week!


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

*Hater-ade*

Big props go out to the Get tight crew for donating time and knowledge in a way to help out fellow fisherman for no reason but to be helpful. Big props for sharing pictures and experiences with fellow 2coolers who don't get out much but like to enjoy the success stories. PLEASE keep up the good work.

For the Haters, its human nature to be jealous and greedy in your own right and to not be willing to share. But to attack people on the internet for actually doing something helpful is a Shame. It is preference whether you share or not, but bashing someone and trying to link a demise of a fishery to posts on the internet is not rediculous it is reduuuuunculous. All us recs hate the LL's but be more tactful and remove the displaced hate. This post should be linked to the post about the person who was mad because the Get Tight Crew was sharing knowledge. Cmon Mannnn! You guys hate the fact that the knowledge (some of it) about Swordfishing is being shared so that others can go out and enjoy. Look how many Family 2 Coolers have had success that prolly would have never had the thrill if it wasn't for the sharing of knowledge-helping a brother out. Partly whats wrong with this world is not wanting to help a brother out but the worse part is Bashing a person who is and trying to relate other topics to it in a way of blame.

And the other attacks about money and being illiterate was just down right a Jealous post period. You mad at that man because he has money Cmon Man!!!

Mr. Holden I hope you never change your spirit and keep fighting the Haters off.

kg


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

All we ever would have to worry about is if Bobby Trap decides to go commercial. There is no one in the gulf that can or will catch as many fish in the gulf as Brett and crew. Trust me, I have seen their knowledge first hand.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

If the commercial guys are just waiting to see the booby trap discover new fisheries, maybe we can get them to start targeting spare fish!!!!!! :spineyes:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

The LL are headed towards the Sea of Cortez to capitalize on the great white sharks.

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...e+shark+hauled+up+by+sea+of+cortez+fishermen/


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*It is what it is*

Yep them Makos will for sure kill the sword fishery!!!!!!! Like I have said many times I don't like long lining but it has and will always be here and any where else they think they can make a living.. With that being said quit making these threads and go get tight suckas, and when the wind blows go pour lead and get your baits ready instead of starting CHIT. There has been a new post about this same subject multiple times in the last few weeks. Brett good job Brother and Thanks for all the great information Same goes out to chase this and Elgatoloco with all their great reports. SO in short if you want to do something about this, call the senator or sharpen your cutters!! But quit B**ching........... When the wind blows.... The trolls grow!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Bigdaddy4360 said:


> Brett good job Brother and Thanks for all the great information Same goes out to chase this and Elgatoloco with all their great reports.


Thanks, bud.

I don't think we can deny that the success we recreational anglers have had **may** have sparked interest in some commercial guys. What else would have triggered the new guys to get into it? And why now? Not like sword fishing is new. Only thing new is all the talk about it and many people are guilty of that (not just one team).

We have seen the sport *explode* in the last five years. When I first started targeting swords I had never heard of Brett, and only knew of a handful of people doing it. Ronnie Hale really inspired me with his posts back then and was helpful to get me started. And when he and his dad got the big daytimer, I was in awe. Of course Brett was fishing back then, I had just not met him and he hadn't yet joined 2Cool. Now look at where we are. Look how many boats are fishing, look how many times the record has been broken, and look how many fish have been caught. It is awesome.

Regarding the new long liners, plain and simple, it sucks. I really hope I never see one. Especially one with a few blues jumping on the hook. I wasn't around to see the destruction people have been talking about in the 70s, and I hope I never see such a thing.

We know we have a great fishery, and we all ALL just trying to protect what we love. As good as it is, it pains me to think how many fish will be caught with 50 *miles* of hooks. And yes, I believe several new long liners targeting swords will have an impact on our pelagic fishery.

Brandon


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Thanks, bud.
> 
> I don't think we can deny that the success we recreational anglers have had **may** have sparked interest in some commercial guys. What else would have triggered the new guys to get into it? And why now? Not like sword fishing is new. Only thing new is all the talk about it and many people are guilty of that (not just one team).
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Chase This! said:


> Thanks, bud.
> 
> I don't think we can deny that the success we recreational anglers have had **may** have sparked interest in some commercial guys. What else would have triggered the new guys to get into it? And why now? Not like sword fishing is new. Only thing new is all the talk about it and many people are guilty of that (not just one team).
> 
> ...


This is the best statement I've read out of all these. Well said.


----------



## huntmarlin (Jun 21, 2009)

Props to Brett first off!!!!!!!!! Grant to


Comm boats the big ones mainly the japanese ones think they will take over the fishing grounds off Texas think if they were to show up we wouldent make it easy for them ...cut cut snip add a weight by by..... Humm us southern boys wouldn't do that the Texas comm guies no worries.... 

But miles of sets any closer than diannna would do nothing but cause them problems 

Snip snip your not tight sucka!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> Thanks, bud.
> 
> I don't think we can deny that the success we recreational anglers have had **may** have sparked interest in some commercial guys. What else would have triggered the new guys to get into it? And why now? Not like sword fishing is new. Only thing new is all the talk about it and many people are guilty of that (not just one team).
> 
> ...


 Brandon I don't think you should be downing your self about the longliners... You couldn't be further from the truth... Catching swordfish in Texas started years ago and some nice fish were caught... The com fisherman quit making money at it so they started fishing for other fish with more profit that people had more demand for... In the 1980s before you were watching 2 cool everyone said all the swords were gone again they didn't know what we know now... Things change... If you think for a second the com. guys ever thought the swords were not hear you are wrong... The few (Darts) baby swords you have caught running an average of 30-80 lbs will not be bringing any comercial guys to your fishing hole ... I was ignorant enough to think there was swords out here in the Gulf along with Bill Thurber who put me on my first one in the 1980s when people were telling us we were waisting our time... Then I saw Rory Starling floating around out there and cacthing swords starting around the mid 1990s... Until about 10 years ago I don't think we saw anyone in the hundreds of nights invested... Even the daytimers we caught when I went with you a few weeks ago were only 30-60lbs max and the one ya'll posted you caught the last trip you went on looks to be around 80-100lbs... Don't think that for a second the Com. guys are drooling over that... What are you trying to say the 5 years you have put into swordfishing you have not posted a fish that ever made 70" and a few people have caught some mid range 85"-93" fish and these guys are coming here because of that... Naaaa...It will be Ok .... Let me ask this How and where did you learn to catch the Swords you have caught? Internet, Magazine, Text message, Videos, guys at the dock that have done it, Its all people giving people like yourself info that has got you the fish you have bro... Com. guys don't need your input or mine to know the swords are here... People sharing fishing knowledge on the world wide web is always going to get THE GOOGANS :rotfl: all worked up because there are so many people out there in the world wanting credit for things they didn't work for and so many working for and earned the credit that get none.. Longliners learn by trying new ways and none of us would be swordfishing if they didn't start it ... Thats why I started ... I saw the 6-800lb plugs laying on the dock the longliners nailed and said that looks like something I would like to do... What my crew and I have learned now is ... Stop Telling People ****... We tell you and your a Pro, We don't tell you and we a** H*** s... I look at what you posted about the Swordfish Seminar last year on the Texas Offshore forum and I look at what the Googans have had to say about it now on here and the Texas offshore forum and I think Im thru saying S### ... Hundreds of PMs Thousands of Emails and mostly trashed in public... When I say we are thru I meen its people like you that have called with countless questions uncountable times, Looking at my Text message record with sword questions just in the last 2 months :/ from you alone wow... Why not ask the questions here and let everyone know the answers ? Because of the people and post just like the ones here.. Thanks all of you that had good things to say and defending the Booby Trap Crew but I think I will leave the Swordfishing info to the pros... Please don't PM me anything you don't want to see on this Thread  ... Im going to klll some Swords now and don' ask what for bait or where please :rotfl:.... Boom-Boom Boom......... Fishing has Changed and so have the fisherman.... Capt. Ahab *Thanks Again for all the kind words some of you have posted..... *


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

^^ That is hard to read. :spineyes:


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

*Right on*



broadonrod said:


> Brandon I don't think you should be downing your self about the longliners... You couldn't be further from the truth... Catching swordfish in Texas started years ago and some nice fish were caught... The com fisherman quit making money at it so they started fishing for other fish with more profit that people had more demand for... In the 1980s before you were watching 2 cool everyone said all the swords were gone again they didn't know what we know now... Things change... If you think for a second the com. guys ever thought the swords were not hear you are wrong... The few (Darts) baby swords you have caught running an average of 30-80 lbs will not be bringing any comercial guys to your fishing hole ... I was ignorant enough to think there was swords out here in the Gulf along with Bill Thurber who put me on my first one in the 1980s when people were telling us we were waisting our time... Then I saw Rory Starling floating around out there and cacthing swords starting around the mid 1990s... Until about 10 years ago I don't think we saw anyone in the hundreds of nights invested... Even the daytimers we caught when I went with you a few weeks ago were only 30-60lbs max and the one ya'll posted you caught the last trip you went on looks to be around 80-100lbs... Don't think that for a second the Com. guys are drooling over that... What are you trying to say the 5 years you have put into swordfishing you have not posted a fish that ever made 70" and a few people have caught some mid range 85"-93" fish and these guys are coming here because of that... Naaaa...It will be Ok .... Let me ask this How and where did you learn to catch the Swords you have caught? Internet, Magazine, Text message, Videos, guys at the dock that have done it, Its all people giving people like yourself info that has got you the fish you have bro... Com. guys don't need your input or mine to know the swords are here... People sharing fishing knowledge on the world wide web is always going to get THE GOOGANS :rotfl: all worked up because there are so many people out there in the world wanting credit for things they didn't work for and so many working for and earned the credit that get none.. Longliners learn by trying new ways and none of us would be swordfishing if they didn't start it ... Thats why I started ... I saw the 6-800lb plugs laying on the dock the longliners nailed and said that looks like something I would like to do... What my crew and I have learned now is ... Stop Telling People ****... We tell you and your a Pro, We don't tell you and we a** H*** s... I look at what you posted about the Swordfish Seminar last year on the Texas Offshore forum and I look at what the Googans have had to say about it now on here and the Texas offshore forum and I think Im thru saying S### ... Hundreds of PMs Thousands of Emails and mostly trashed in public... When I say we are thru I meen its people like you that have called with countless questions uncountable times, Looking at my Text message record with sword questions just in the last 2 months :/ from you alone wow... Why not ask the questions here and let everyone know the answers ? Because of the people and post just like the ones here.. Thanks all of you that had good things to say and defending the Booby Trap Crew but I think I will leave the Swordfishing info to the pros... Please don't PM me anything you don't want to see on this Thread  ... Im going to klll some Swords now and don' ask what for bait or where please :rotfl:.... Boom-Boom Boom......... Fishing has Changed and so have the fisherman.... Capt. Ahab *Thanks Again for all the kind words some of you have posted..... *


Well said capt


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

X2 on that!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, what a read....this whole thread stinks to high heaven. To marginalize an individual's accomplishments and berate them in public (on this forum or any other) as the root of all evil for supposedly ringing the dinner bell for the commercial fishermen is somewhat childish and likely just symptomatic of the frustration that many feel in what appears on the surface to be a helpless situation. Doing the aforementioned anonymously is just plain chicken ****e. The longliners are here, it does suck, and there isn't much of anything that can be done about it in the short term. And thanks to Brett and your guys for the tidbits of info y'all have given me...it's made me a better fisherman, Matt.


Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Nuts*

Anybody that thinks that the commercial guys didnt know that there are swords in the gulf in large numbers is nuts. Here's a newsflash for you. They also know where your secret snapper rock is to. A lot of the people take for granted the fact that they learned how to fish from someone else. I try to learn more every.time I go. Computers seem to make people instant experts and man enough to call people out and act in ways they never would face to face.

Thanks Brett for 200k for our vets, taking kids hunting, answering emails and texts. Oh and being a sponsor for free site. Don't let the jealousy of others get you down!



broadonrod said:


> Brandon I don't think you should be downing your self about the longliners... You couldn't be further from the truth... Catching swordfish in Texas started years ago and some nice fish were caught... The com fisherman quit making money at it so they started fishing for other fish with more profit that people had more demand for... In the 1980s before you were watching 2 cool everyone said all the swords were gone again they didn't know what we know now... Things change... If you think for a second the com. guys ever thought the swords were not hear you are wrong... The few (Darts) baby swords you have caught running an average of 30-80 lbs will not be bringing any comercial guys to your fishing hole ... I was ignorant enough to think there was swords out here in the Gulf along with Bill Thurber who put me on my first one in the 1980s when people were telling us we were waisting our time... Then I saw Rory Starling floating around out there and cacthing swords starting around the mid 1990s... Until about 10 years ago I don't think we saw anyone in the hundreds of nights invested... Even the daytimers we caught when I went with you a few weeks ago were only 30-60lbs max and the one ya'll posted you caught the last trip you went on looks to be around 80-100lbs... Don't think that for a second the Com. guys are drooling over that... What are you trying to say the 5 years you have put into swordfishing you have not posted a fish that ever made 70" and a few people have caught some mid range 85"-93" fish and these guys are coming here because of that... Naaaa...It will be Ok .... Let me ask this How and where did you learn to catch the Swords you have caught? Internet, Magazine, Text message, Videos, guys at the dock that have done it, Its all people giving people like yourself info that has got you the fish you have bro... Com. guys don't need your input or mine to know the swords are here... People sharing fishing knowledge on the world wide web is always going to get THE GOOGANS :rotfl: all worked up because there are so many people out there in the world wanting credit for things they didn't work for and so many working for and earned the credit that get none.. Longliners learn by trying new ways and none of us would be swordfishing if they didn't start it ... Thats why I started ... I saw the 6-800lb plugs laying on the dock the longliners nailed and said that looks like something I would like to do... What my crew and I have learned now is ... Stop Telling People ****... We tell you and your a Pro, We don't tell you and we a** H*** s... I look at what you posted about the Swordfish Seminar last year on the Texas Offshore forum and I look at what the Googans have had to say about it now on here and the Texas offshore forum and I think Im thru saying S### ... Hundreds of PMs Thousands of Emails and mostly trashed in public... When I say we are thru I meen its people like you that have called with countless questions uncountable times, Looking at my Text message record with sword questions just in the last 2 months :/ from you alone wow... Why not ask the questions here and let everyone know the answers ? Because of the people and post just like the ones here.. Thanks all of you that had good things to say and defending the Booby Trap Crew but I think I will leave the Swordfishing info to the pros... Please don't PM me anything you don't want to see on this Thread  ... Im going to klll some Swords now and don' ask what for bait or where please :rotfl:.... Boom-Boom Boom......... Fishing has Changed and so have the fisherman.... Capt. Ahab *Thanks Again for all the kind words some of you have posted..... *


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

Well, I for one appreciated the seminar and all the information I learned. For me and my family, we hope to one day land a swordfish. Would have never thought about it or considered it without Capt. Ahab. Don't have all my gear yet, so my contribution to the economic recovery is not complete, but Capt. Ahab has laid out what is necessary to be successful for a guy like me. I think he has done a great service for our community, fishery and me. 

I also think that a personal attack or putting one out there and then trying to colorfully take it back is a little shallow. 

Or should I say, I didn't read that correctly, or I wasn't particularly calling anyone out, or that's not exactly what I said, or I didn't know, or ........... whatever. But who am I, just a guy trying to learn about fishing. Thanks to all who post something that teaches us how to catch fish. So, get tight sucka's. "That's a phrase I picked up at work and thought it might be catchy on this forum".


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, Brett. My apologies if my post offended you. I think you took something I said in the wrong way. Either way, I'm sorry about that. 

Take care,
Brandon


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Chase this*



Chase This! said:


> Hey, Brett. My apologies if my post offended you. I think you took something I said in the wrong way. Either way, I'm sorry about that.
> 
> Take care,
> Brandon


Thank you for postin this cause that was a low blow Just how many PM's and e-mail's did you send BrettThe way I read it made it sound like Brett had nothin to do with you chasing swordfish. I remember alot of your post in the past had nothin to do with swordfish and now you act like have been doing it for a long time. NOW this is just how I took it. I could be wrong Butt Brett you and your team have done more than anyone could ask for  Hunter's fishermen, soldiers, just makin people want to go get tight with your post and pictures and the list goes on. What about the all the tackle and rod and reels being sold SHEEEEt Brett don't back out keep up the great work and insperation you and your team has given us. God bless America and the Get Tight Sucka's Fishin Team!:flag:


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

airbornxpress said:


> Thank you for postin this cause that was a low blow Just how many PM's and e-mail's did you send BrettThe way I read it made it sound like Brett had nothin to do with you chasing swordfish. I remember alot of your post in the past had nothin to do with swordfish and now you act like have been doing it for a long time. NOW this is just how I took it. I could be wrong Butt Brett you and your team have done more than anyone could ask for  Hunter's fishermen, soldiers, just makin people want to go get tight with your post and pictures and the list goes on. What about the all the tackle and rod and reels being sold SHEEEEt Brett don't back out keep up the great work and insperation you and your team has given us. God bless America and the Get Tight Sucka's Fishin Team!:flag:


***, My head hurts from trying to read that??????:spineyes::work::butterfly:headknoc:headknock


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*So what*



fishtruck said:


> ***, My head hurts from trying to read that??????:spineyes::work::butterfly:headknoc:headknock


I got tha grammer teacher pregnant
Ya wanna bash me


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

airbornxpress said:


> Thank you for postin this cause that was a low blow Just how many PM's and e-mail's did you send BrettThe way I read it made it sound like Brett had nothin to do with you chasing swordfish. I remember alot of your post in the past had nothin to do with swordfish and now you act like have been doing it for a long time. NOW this is just how I took it. I could be wrong Butt Brett you and your team have done more than anyone could ask for  Hunter's fishermen, soldiers, just makin people want to go get tight with your post and pictures and the list goes on. What about the all the tackle and rod and reels being sold SHEEEEt Brett don't back out keep up the great work and insperation you and your team has given us. God bless America and the Get Tight Sucka's Fishin Team!:flag:


Might be hard to read but prolly best quote out of this whole thread...keep it up booby trap crew don't let anyone get yal down what yal do for the community 2cool, savage rods (pretty sure them get tight sucka series r gonna take off...speaking of that I need to place my order for 2 when I get time), the disabled veterans(over $200k and Lil over 40k just with the 3 fishing trips on the booby trap pretty impressive brother) and not to mention my Lil brother in law who won the youth hunt out at his ranch still has grin from ear to ear and hopefully I'll b right beside him whenever this wind lays and I get my chance to GET TIGHT ON THE BOOBY TRAP until then BOOBY TRAP CREW keep doin what you've been doin all along GETTIN TIGHT and STAYIN TIGHT SUCKAS


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

F-ing sad chit for sure when so called friends take cheap shots at those close to them. Brett, I haven't caught the swords or pointy fish you have but you didn't teach me how to do it and don't ever take ANY credit for my chitty record or those in my team.

Perhaps you may have a bit of grace but it buried deep in your ego.

David


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

First off let me say that by helping your fellow fisherman be better fishermen is a great thing. It is very obvious that capt Brett has a strong passion for sword fishing. Taking what has taken years for him to learn and share it to reduce the amount of time the next person has to spend in order to catch the thrill that hes already expirenced is appreciated by many. 

I have read all these post several times and feel some of them are getting highly misunderstood. I don't read it as they are blaming anyone directly for new longliners showing up ( if that's even true). They are just stating that because of the good things y'all that share your catches and experiences might be related to some new longliners showing up. They arent saying its bad y'all post your catches but because of the hype might have gotten the word out to some longliners is all. I think the original post on this topic was definitely worded incorrectly but the guy did come back and restate his point and said he wasn't pointing fingers. 

Anyway whether or not longliners are coming because of the hype keep on posting pics and brag away that's what we do as rec fishermen. 

Just my $.02. I could be all wrong. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## dustym (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm smart enough to know that i dont know enough to be smart, i just want to catch one. i know that if it weren't for capt ahab i would have still assumed the swords got wiped out years back, i appreciate the info you have shared.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*****

How do ya bust some bodies balls who gives as much back as the BOOBYTRAP boys. I don't know Brett or any of the other guys on here, yet, something tells me a large portion of us have benefited by what he & his team have done. Raise serious cheese for vets, donate time, money, resources for good causes.......
I call BS, BOOBYTRAP, wompams got your back


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

If you dont know any of them then stay out of it. They are all good guys and will get it sorted as long as people dont continue to stir the pot.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Oh no the Makos are coming !!! They can legaly catch, kill and eat all the swordfish and blue marlin they can catch... The word is out there are some swords being caught in Texas and the Makos are coming in full force!!! Hurry and catch what you can there will be none soon... This mako was on 2cool yesterday looking for numbers to catch his next sword ... We are dooooomed! These makos know what they are doing and they are here by the thousands def the end of the Blue Marlin and Swords  Capt. Ahab
> _________________


Way I heard the story is that the makos all moved into Cuban waters after they read Hemingway's _The Old Man and the Sea_. The Cuban navy has kept most of them over there, but as soon as Fidel is gone, the floodgates will open and, having been keeping up on 2cool, they will undoubtedly head straight for Texas.

I propose we begin some bogus posts on a hidden sword population off Georgia so all the makos and longliners will head that way.

These are the only facts I know on this issue so I won't comment on anything else.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Maybe we need to start a new thread. With paragraphs. I think we can ALL agree that any increased longlining in the gulf is a bad thing, no matter what kind of pelagic we like to target.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Its been a LONG, dry spell Winter and Spring,
With way to few days and sometimes nights to spend on the water
do'n what we all love, and that's fish'n

and so many of us have a bad dose of










We are all


















​


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Be safe have fun and catch swords

The Mobile Device in TX


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Calmday (Al), probably more about bruised egos than lost friends but this thread succs. Indeed, my comments were uncalled for and my sincere apology to Brett. 

My ego creeped out and I felt a strange need after some brews to make a statement based in defending a good friend who I interpreted as being in a "sideways" dialog with one of his good friends; however, my comment was driven in a LARGE part by my ego. This site can be very productive and beneficial and I am again sorry for contributing to the BS. I know most all these guys and they all a very passionate and competitive about this sport. This kind of internet jousting doesn't end friendships but it does take away from the constructive nature of this site. Thanks Al for your reality check.

Sincerely,
David 

Insert "Kumbaya" here


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I've not had the pleaser to fish with either of these guys, but I have had the pleasure to talk "swords" with them in person more than once. What these guys have in common is a lot more than what they may differ on and I truly believe all of this is just a misunderstanding. It's a touchy subject, and one that evokes a lot of passion. I appreciate what both of them have done for the sport. I'm also hopefull they will both continue on supporting it and sharing with us and each other.  It's in their heart, it's what they do.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

I am not exactly sure how this got from voice oppions on the negative influence of long lingers in our fishery to bashing the ***** out of Brandon?

I now that Brandon did not mean to offend anyone or say anything out of its context and. I don't know where it went wrong.

I also now that without communication with SEASON SPORTFISHERMAN this sport we all love so much will be come a dying bread. The offshore community is such a tight nit group that it is beneficial for all to have great communication.

I enjoy reading the post and seeing the pictures on here. But all the negatively comments that people post make it to where peoplendont want to post on here. We need more positivity in here.

We'll there's my. 02



Tom


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Yep I agree*



ElGatoLoco said:


> I am not exactly sure how this got from voice oppions on the negative influence of long lingers in our fishery to bashing the ***** out of Brandon?
> 
> I now that Brandon did not mean to offend anyone or say anything out of its context and. I don't know where it went wrong.
> 
> ...


I agree with Tom 100%. I don't like long lining but this ain't about them no more. The Comm guys are reading this thread and laughing there ARSE off!!! There is only a select group of us Pelagic guys on here, lets not all get on each others bad side!!!!!! we need to Stick together, at one time or another we will all need each other for something!!!!

Adrian

:texasflag


----------

